# E-Complain!! Does it work??



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Below is a complaint that I have just filed on the Governments E-Complain website...



> I would like to complain about the Driver of Car CT589 Registration 78129, at from 11:20pm tonight 9th of April. I was driving on the Hatta Road from the Lagoons area towards International City. abiding by the Speed limits when the Driver inquestion came up behind me Flashing his lights, I could not pull over because there were cars alongside me in the other lane. So I continued until I could let him pass at which time he moved along side me and stayed very close to me intruding into my lane, I slowed to keep away but he slowed to stay along side me, and continued this for about 3-4 km until there was a slow moving car in front of him. which he overtook rapidly on the right hand side and then cut across both the slower car and my lane forcing me to brake hard and almost get hit by the car behind me. The driver seemed to get satisfaction from this and proceeded to do more of the same until the turn off for international City where he continued to weave through traffic. As I was also going to International City I observed him speed through pedestrian crossings in the China Cluster while people were crossing, then he disappeared in the distance.
> I don't think that this behaviour is acceptable from anybody in society and especially from a So called professional Driver, This has certainly made me worry about driving near taxis again and leaves me very reluctant to use taxi's
> If you need any more assistance in bringing this maniac to justice please let call me, I also had a passenger who can corroborate the above thank you a concerned Resident


Has anybody used this service, what will the next step be?


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Where can you send e-complaints? I hope it works, I have about 300-400 per day to send in, I could make a career complaining about the morons on the road in Dubai! This is the worst place I have ever driven and I stay in my apartment most of the time to avoid being a statistic...not that Dubai would ever provide statistics on how dangerous it is on the roads here...be safe!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Below is a complaint that I have just filed on the Governments E-Complain website...
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody used this service, what will the next step be?



Mayotom, that sounds scary seeing as its a taxi, would it not help if you phone the taxi company and complain I gues then they can identify the driver


----------



## minny me (Apr 10, 2009)

can you complain about the heat lol


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Maytom

If I were you I would call the RTA number 8009090 and lodge a complaint. They do investigate and after the investigation call you and inform you of the outcome. I had once a incident where a cab driver refused to take me and my family since he told me that he was busy and after 50 meters picked another passenger. I lodged a complaint with RTA and within two days got a call back that they have investigated and will take appropriate action against the driver.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Maytom
> 
> If I were you I would call the RTA number 8009090 and lodge a complaint. They do investigate and after the investigation call you and inform you of the outcome. I had once a incident where a cab driver refused to take me and my family since he told me that he was busy and after 50 meters picked another passenger. I lodged a complaint with RTA and within two days got a call back that they have investigated and will take appropriate action against the driver.


Yes I called the RTA number there were lots of options and they encouraging one to use the website which I duly did and used the E-Complain facility to make my complaint, obviously been Friday today I wouldn't expect a reply yet, was just wondering what peoples experiances were with this system, but as you say they do follow up so all will be good.



Longhorn said:


> Where can you send e-complaints? I hope it works, I have about 300-400 per day to send in, I could make a career complaining about the morons on the road in Dubai! This is the worst place I have ever driven and I stay in my apartment most of the time to avoid being a statistic...not that Dubai would ever provide statistics on how dangerous it is on the roads here...be safe!


these complaint systems are only for government agencies like Dubai Taxi, so it although it will allow you to complain about a lot of road issues , private car owners are not covered, your only option is to go to the police, but thats a long drawn out process..


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Just to let everybody know, the RTA got back to me last week with the following reply:

*We are kindly informing you that, referring your complaint against our CT 0589 taxi driver to RTA/CMP/REF. NO. 132330 on 09th April 2009. We have investigated with the guilty driver and fine imposed, warning letter issued and sent him for retraining. Please do call us on 04/2692900 for any more of your valuable suggestions and comment on our service. We are always at your service.*

I think that that is a satisfactory result, these people need to be slowed down. 


.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wonder how many complains they get a day


----------

